# Saint Saens' 3rd Symhony v Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Bit of a random pair up but I can't decide which I prefer as both are rather magical and fine examples of late-ish romantic music. 

If I had to choose...nope, can't do it. The ending of the Saint Saens is as sublime as the opening of the Tchaikovsky. Bloody classical music, always making it difficult to make objectivity possible.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

To each his own - I think the Saint-Saens is far, far "better" (meaning my clear personal favourite of the two). Now, pair it with the Tchaikovsky violin concerto and we have a game on our hands.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> If I had to choose...nope, can't do it.


There you are, giving yourself the right answer. 
Which I agree with completely.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

The Tchaikovsky is a great piece, but I'd have to go with the Saint-Saens symphony. That's a tough one to beat in a head-to-head. Regarding Souvenir, I prefer an arrangement for string orchestra over the original sextet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't care for either, but given the choice, the Saint Saens, for its organ bombardment at the end of the piece, which would capture the hearts of the easily excited. For me, it's simply superficial nonsense.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

T Son of Ander said:


> The Tchaikovsky is a great piece, but I'd have to go with the Saint-Seans symphony. That's a tough one to beat in a head-to-head. Regarding Souvenir, I prefer an arrangement for string orchestra over the original sextet.


When the piano and the organ starting in that 3th symphony one has to have shivers on his/ her back.
( If not, your lost)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a great and funny pairing! I like both very much and can't decide easily. But I'd probably err on the side of the Saint-Saëns. Have you guys heard Michel Plasson's recording of it? So clear and beautiful, and powerful with no excess pathos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> It's a great and funny pairing! I like both very much and can't decide easily. But I'd probably err on the side of the Saint-Saëns. Have you guys heard Michel Plasson's recording of it? So clear and beautiful, and powerful with no excess pathos.


Every time i think I found the perfect one, someone else mentions another, I always come back to Edo de Waart with the Rotterdam Philharmonic.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Huh? weird combination. I'd have to go for Saint-Saens because of the "fullness" of the orchestra compared to just strings. Also Florence is not Tchaikovsky at his best. He seems.... almost neoclassical and less emotion than i am used to hearing with him.


----------

